# My favorite Jerry Clower stand up skits.



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I think I've pretty much heard them all but here's a few my favorites. You young fellas might not have ever heard of Jerry Clower but I don't think can help but like his stuff. I could listen to this stuff all day.

Here's probably the best selection on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChY8cRrykgLPOfq14uMTXuw/videos

The Burning Buliding






Marcel's Talkin' Chainsaw






The **** Huntin' Monkey






Mr. Duval Scott


----------

